# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Robots in police >  Telebot Project, Discovery Lab School of Computing and Information Sciences, Florida International University, Miami, Florida, USA

## Airicist

Website - discoverylab.cis.fiu.edu/telebot

Jong-Hoon Kim

----------


## Airicist

Telebot Project Description 

 Published on Jun 6, 2013




> The TeleBot project is truly a collaboration whose main focus and vision is to empower disabled police officers and veterans to retain active jobs while serving the communities they love. The vision, technology, equipment, labor, and administration involves a wide range of people who have the same goal of restoring dignity to disabled police officers and veterans by enabling them to actively work in service to their community.

----------


## Airicist

TeleBot Movie premiere longl v1

Published on Feb 10, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Real life Robocop helps wounded officers, vets work 

 Published on Apr 24, 2014

----------

